# Value help on Hopalong Cassidy Bike



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Oct 31, 2020)

Here is a photo of a Bike I have a chance to buy. Looking to my Cabe experts for valuation help.
This is the actual bike.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 31, 2020)

That's a cool bike. I have no idea on value, but what are they asking?


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Oct 31, 2020)

I do t want to say until Inget some value estimates


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Oct 31, 2020)

Insight


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2020)

@jungleterry


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 1, 2020)

I guess its like anything else. If you have to ask you probably don't want to know. 
Then ask yourself how much you like it and how much are you willing to spend.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 1, 2020)

Thanks for that, but I am looking for real feedback on value before I buy.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2020)

Have you done a search on this site? I did a quick one and seen at least a couple of comps. V/r Shawn


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 1, 2020)

I have but it is mostly one’s for sale but not sure of sold price.


----------



## hzqw2l (Nov 1, 2020)

I'd say 1100. Plus fees









						A FINE AND RARE RESTORED HOPALONG CASSIDY BICYCLE - Oct 31, 2020 | Soulis Auctions in MO
					

The restored model from 1952 with two six guns, 24-inch wheels, Rollfast manufactured by the D.P. Harris circa 1952. ... on Oct 31, 2020




					www.liveauctioneers.com


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 1, 2020)

That is why I am asking. The ones I have seen on here are much higher in price.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 1, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Have you done a search on this site? I did a quick one and seen at least a couple of comps. V/r Shawn



If you found a couple why not help the guy out and tell him what there going for instead of telling him to look for them? Seems like you like to give people a hard time instead of helping IMHO!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> If you found a couple why not help the guy out and tell him what there going for instead of telling him to look for them? Seems like you like to give people a hard time instead of helping IMHO!



Because I was busy and don’t have time copy and paste URLs. Give a man a fish feed him for a day. Teach him how to fish and feed him for life!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 1, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Because I was busy and don’t have time copy and paste URLs. Give a man a fish feed him for a day. Teach him how to fish and feed him for life!



Or could have just said, saw 3 x x x, hope that helps, simple!


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 1, 2020)

If you are buying an original good paint all correct non restored $1500 or less is usually a steal I would say. If you over pay then You just have to have That 1. Value & Worth are Subjective here. I can't see paying that for Any Bike but I am not a collector in the aspects of resale value or rarity right now


----------



## jungleterry (Nov 1, 2020)

I was watching that one as well ,restored if done correctly are worth some money ,this one looked good I would think 1500 was a okay price .the 18 percent was high so always have to take that into consideration .also the 24 inch size is the most common ,the tricycle was a good buy ,way rarer then the 24 .that should have brought a 1000 easy .


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2020)

Di


BFGforme said:


> Or could have just said, saw 3 x x x, hope that helps, simple!



Did I do something to you? Not sure what your problem is.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 1, 2020)

All,
Thanks for the feedback and help.


----------

